# diéresis



## Angelica Rodriguez

Hola mi pregunta es si se sigue usando la Dieresis  o solo se pronuncia


----------



## SpiceMan

Según la Real Academia Española, el uso es opcional.
Según yo, hacé lo que quieras, es cuestión de gustos.


----------



## diegodbs

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Según la Real Academia Española, el uso es opcional.
> Según yo, hacé lo que quieras, es cuestión de gustos.


 
No he investigado tanto como para saber si es opcional o no. Pero si buscas "aguero" en el diccionario de la RAE, dice: "la palabra aguero no existe en el diccionario" y te propone que consultes "agüero".
Yo siempre escribo la diéresis y jamás he visto en ninguna obra literaria, científica ni en ningún periódico las palabras escritas sin diéresis.


----------



## Cecilio

Hola. Yo diría que la diéresis se utiliza de manera completamente normal, a no ser que se trate de mensajes de texto y cosas por el estilo. Palabras como 'antigüedad' o 'lingüista' deben llevarla, aunque lo cierto es qu resulta una molestia tener que teclear las diéresis en el ordenador.

Me extraña mucho (muchísimo) lo que dice SpiceMAn. Me cuesta creer que la RAE postule un uso opcional de la diéresis, teniendo en cuenta que las reglas de acentuación del español son muy claras y se mantienen a rajatabla, a diferencia de lo que ocurre en otros idiomas, como el italiano.


----------



## Jellby

Que yo sepa, diéresis "ortográfica", la de "güe" y "güi" es obligatoria, entre otras cosas porque sin ella la pronunciación cambia.

Lo que puede ser opcional es la diéresis "poética", la que ocurre a veces (infrecuentemente, diría yo) en los versos cuando un diptongo tiene que pronunciarse como dos sílabas, lo contrario a la sinalefa, vaya:

_El dulce murmurar deste rüido,
el mover de los árboles al viento_

Sin la diéresis, el primer verso tiene 10 sílabas y el segundo 11. Esta diéresis es la que es opcional, es sólo una "ayuda" para la recitación.

Una duda, ¿cómo hacer cuando uno quiere que "agüero" se pronuncie con 4 sílabas? ¿Se escribe "agüëro"?


----------



## Cecilio

Buena prehunta! Pero no sé si ha habido en la historia algún poeta que haya querido hacer algo así, a no ser casos de experimentación vanguardista, o en juegos de palabras. Por tanto, el poeta en cuestión tendría que improvisar, por falta de tradición. De todas maneras, romper ese tipo de diptongos parece una cosa un poco extrema desde el punto de vista fonético. Por ejemplo, convertir la palabra "agua" en un trisílabo, o convertir a un lingüista en un lin-gu-ís-ta (palabra que, por cierto, rimaría con "hinduísta").


----------



## alvarezp

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Según la Real Academia Española, el uso es opcional.
> Según yo, hacé lo que quieras, es cuestión de gustos.



http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gespub000001.nsf/(voanexos)/arch9E7D58ED6C5CBB54C1256E670038B91C/$FILE/Ortografia.pdf

En la sección 2.3, sobre las letras g y j, dice: "Cuando la g y la u han de tener sonido independiente ante e, i, es forzoso que la u lleve diéresis."

Para más información revisa la sección 5.11.1: Diéresis o crema. Ahí explica los dos usos, el ortográfico y el poético.

Saludos.


----------



## Viriato

Tal y como dice la RAE, el uso de la diéresis es preceptivo en las combinaciones _gue _y _gui, _para indicar que ha de pronunciarse la _u_.
En textos poéticos sí es opcional.


----------



## diegodbs

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Buena prehunta! Pero no sé si ha habido en la historia algún poeta que haya querido hacer algo así, a no ser casos de experimentación vanguardista, o en juegos de palabras. Por tanto, el poeta en cuestión tendría que improvisar, por falta de tradición. De todas maneras, romper ese tipo de diptongos parece una cosa un poco extrema desde el punto de vista fonético. Por ejemplo, convertir la palabra "agua" en un trisílabo, o convertir a un lingüista en un lin-gu-ís-ta (palabra que, por cierto, rimaría con "hinduísta").


 
Varios ejemplos de este uso especial de la diéresis. Y no son poetas vanguardistas.



> ¡Ay, sabrosa ilusión, sueño süave!


Gutierre de Cetina



> y en ásperas montañas
> con el süave canto enterneciese
> las fieras alimañas,


Garcilaso de la Vega



> huir el rostro al claro desengaño,
> beber veneno por licor süave,
> olvidar el provecho, amar el daño:


Lope de Vega


----------



## Cecilio

Creo que no se me ha entendido del todo bien. Yo me refería a los casos en los que se da la combinación "güe" / "güi", tal como proponía Jellby en su ejemplo ("agüero"). Es en esos casos, y no en otros, en los que resulta prácticamente imposible imaginar una pronunciación del tipo "a-gu-e-ro". En los ejemplos poéticos que muestra diegodbs, por cierto muy bonitos, no hay ningún ejemplo de ruptura de un diptongo del tipo "güe"/"güi".


----------



## alvarezp

Nunca se rompe el diptongo. Siempre se dice "a-güe-ro", EXCEPTO cuando la diéresis tiene significado poético.


----------



## Jellby

La cuestión es... cuando con fines poéticos se quiere romper el diptongo de "agüero" y hacerlo "a-gu-e-ro", ¿cómo se marca? ¿"agüëro"? Con, otros diptongos que no llevan diéresis normalmente, no hay problema, pero "güe" ya lleva su signo de diéresis (ortográfica, no poética).


----------



## SpiceMan

Si mal no recuerdo, si la métrica indica que por ejemplo cada estrofa tiene 8 sílabas (en un soneto, por ejemplo). Y con la palabra agüero tenemos 7, en ese caso se considera un hiato + [adjetivo relacionado a la poesía que no me acuerdo] en agüero para que sean 8 (y si hay 2 palabras posibles... a preguntarle al autor cuál se supone que tiene hiato).

A pesar de que muchos poetas agregan acentos para marcar que hay hiato, algunos no lo hacen así que no hay que depender de eso.


----------



## alvarezp

Jellby said:
			
		

> La cuestión es... cuando con fines poéticos se quiere romper el diptongo de "agüero" y hacerlo "a-gu-e-ro", ¿cómo se marca? ¿"agüëro"? Con, otros diptongos que no llevan diéresis normalmente, no hay problema, pero "güe" ya lleva su signo de diéresis (ortográfica, no poética).



Yo usaría agüëro. No veo ningún motivo por el cual no usarlo. Si yo supiera de este uso y lo viera aplicado, toda la lógica me diría que debo decir "a-gu-e-ro".


----------



## Cecilio

Francamente, si yo viera escrtita la palabrta "agüëro", pensaría que es un préstamo del finlandés. No creo que haya ningún hispanohablante que pueda saber cómo se pronuncia eso o por qué aparecen dos diéresis seguidas, algo realmente insólito en nuestra lengua.


----------



## Ilmo

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Francamente, si yo viera escrtita la palabrta "agüëro", pensaría que es un préstamo del finlandés. No creo que haya ningún hispanohablante que pueda saber cómo se pronuncia eso o por qué aparecen dos diéresis seguidas, algo realmente insólito en nuestra lengua.


 
Gracias por mencionar mi lengua materna, Cecilio, pero, no tenemos la "ü" ni la "ë" en nuestra lengua. Tampoco se usa el diéresis en finés, ni tildes de ningún tipo. Es otra cosa que tenemos al final de nuestro alfabeto dos letras extraordinarias, la "ä" y la "ö" (las mismas letras se usa tembién en sueco). Por otra parte carecemos de las letras "b", "c", "f", "q", "w", "x" y "z". Naturalmente, tenemos que aprenderlas para poder escribir nombres extranjeros, y además la letra "å" que se usa en sueco.


----------



## alvarezp

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Francamente, si yo viera escrtita la palabrta "agüëro", pensaría que es un préstamo del finlandés. No creo que haya ningún hispanohablante que pueda saber cómo se pronuncia eso o por qué aparecen dos diéresis seguidas, algo realmente insólito en nuestra lengua.



Aquellos que sepan que se trata de una diéresis poética y vean la palabra en un poema, sabrán para qué sirve, cómo usarla y cómo leer la palabra sin problemas. Si no, entonces no es un caso particular de la palabra agüëro, sino simplemente de no saber ni siquiera de la existencia de la diéresis poética (como mi caso antes de este hilo).


----------



## Cecilio

Hola a todos



			
				alvarezp said:
			
		

> Aquellos que sepan que se trata de una diéresis poética y vean la palabra en un poema, sabrán para qué sirve, cómo usarla y cómo leer la palabra sin problemas. Si no, entonces no es un caso particular de la palabra agüëro, sino simplemente de no saber ni siquiera de la existencia de la diéresis poética (como mi caso antes de este hilo).




Que yo sepa, la diéresis poética es un recurso bastante poco habitual y prácticamente en desuso, a no ser que un poeta contemporáneo se dedique a escribir poemas en plan de cachondeo. Propongo uno que llevaría por título "Pájaro de mal agüëro".

Por lo demás, me parece que no hay ningún hablante de español, ni de ahora ni de ninguna época, que reconociera en la palabra "agüëro" algo más que un error de tipografía.


----------



## alvarezp

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Por lo demás, me parece que no hay ningún hablante de español, ni de ahora ni de ninguna época, que reconociera en la palabra "agüëro" algo más que un error de tipografía.



¡Entonces evangelicemos!


----------



## Jellby

Según la Ortografía de la RAE: "En textos poéticos, la diéresis puede usarse colocada sobre la *primera* vocal de un posible diptongo, para indicar que no existe." (la negrita es mía)

Supongo que casos como "agüëro" se entenderían, pero iría en contra de las reglas (como decir "me se cayó"), aunque lo más probable es simplemente que las reglas no lo contemplen porque hasta ahora no ha sido necesario.


----------



## lazarus1907

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Según la Real Academia Española, el uso es opcional.
> Según yo, hacé lo que quieras, es cuestión de gustos.



Perdona, pero dónde se dice que es opcional?



> 2.3.
> [....]
> cuando la g y la u han de tener un sonido independiente ante e, i, es *forzoso *que la u lleve diéresis. Ejemplos: _antigüedad, desagüe, lingüísitico._
> 
> ORTOGRAFÍA de la LENGUA ESPAÑOLA
> © REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA


----------



## alvarezp

Jellby said:
			
		

> Según la Ortografía de la RAE: "En textos poéticos, la diéresis puede usarse colocada sobre la *primera* vocal de un posible diptongo, para indicar que no existe." (la negrita es mía)
> 
> Supongo que casos como "agüëro" se entenderían, pero iría en contra de las reglas (como decir "me se cayó"), aunque lo más probable es simplemente que las reglas no lo contemplen porque hasta ahora no ha sido necesario.



¿Entonces cómo se le haría? Está más difícil ponerle diéresis doble. ;-)


----------



## bilingualperson8

Hola,

Como se traduciera "dieresis"? La frase es, "La u con dieresis: dos "ies siamesas"


----------



## BETOREYES

Buenas a todos y todas.
Quería saber si el uso de la diéresis es obligatorio. Yo creo que si, pero varios amigos me dicen que ya no es imperativo.
Mil gracias.

Lo siento.
¿algún moderador podría borrar este hilo?
Ya encontré uno exácto. Gracias.


----------



## mariente

Sí si es. Si no no se puede pronunciar la u. Tus amigos están equivocados.
Bilingüe y pingüino, si le sacás la dieresis no puede pronunciarse.


----------



## mithrellas

Hola Betoreyes,

Esto es lo que dice el diccionario Panhispánico de dudas: 

*diéresis*. Signo ortográfico auxiliar, también llamado _crema,_ representado por dos puntos (¨) que se disponen horizontalmente sobre la vocal a la que afectan. En español tiene los usos siguientes:
*a)* Debe colocarse obligatoriamente sobre la _u_ para indicar que esta vocal ha de pronunciarse en las combinaciones _gue _y _gui:_ _vergüenza, pingüino. _Debe escribirse también sobre las letras mayúsculas: BILINGÜE, LINGÜÍSTICA. En ediciones actuales de textos antiguos no modernizados, también puede encontrarse este signo escrito sobre la _u _en las combinaciones _que, qui,_ con esta misma finalidad: _qüestión, qüistión_ (en lugar de la forma moderna _cuestión_).
*b)* En textos poéticos, la diéresis puede colocarse sobre la primera vocal de un diptongo para indicar que las vocales que lo componen deben pronunciarse en sílabas distintas; así, la palabra a la que afecta y, en consecuencia, el verso en que aparece cuentan con una sílaba más a efectos métricos: _«¡Oh! ¡Cuán süave resonó en mi oído / el bullicio del mundo y su rüido!»_ (Espronceda _Diablo_ [Esp. 1840-41]). Esta licencia poética se llama también _diéresis._

Espero que te ayude __


----------



## BETOREYES

mariente said:
			
		

> Sí si es. Si no se puede pronunciar la u.


Bueno, Creo que ya es demasiado tarde para borrarlo.
Gracias mariente y mithrellas.

Otra petición:
Talvez, lo podrían unir a otro hilo.


----------



## indigoio

bilingualperson8 said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Como se traduciera "dieresis"? La frase es, "La u con dieresis: dos "ies siamesas"




No entendí   alguien podría explicarlo?


----------



## indigoio

diegodbs said:
			
		

> No he investigado tanto como para saber si es opcional o no. Pero si buscas "aguero" en el diccionario de la RAE, dice: "la palabra aguero no existe en el diccionario" y te propone que consultes "agüero".
> Yo siempre escribo la diéresis y jamás he visto en ninguna obra literaria, científica ni en ningún periódico las palabras escritas sin diéresis.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Hasta donde yo sé, es OBLIGATORIO el uso de las diéresis. Que a algunos les dé flojera teclearlos, es otra cosa, y lo más probable es que la mayoría entendamos la palabra con o sin diéresis (por el simple contexto). Pero personalmente soy de la idea de que es necesario ponerlas


----------



## Rayines

indigoio said:
			
		

> No entendí  alguien podría explicarlo?


Parece bastante ridículo: porque *ü* (u con diéresis) es como si fueran 2 *ii* (siamesas)


----------



## mariente

Rayines said:
			
		

> Parece bastante ridículo: porque *ü* (u con diéresis) es como si fueran 2 *ii* (siamesas)


 No te preocupes, yo soy nativa y tampoco entiendo que quiso decir con eso.
El tema es que la diéresis es obligatoria para poder pronunciar la u en palabras que se escriben con gue gui. Porque ge y gi se pronuncian como la jota. Si queremos conservar el sonido de la g para la e y  la i  debemos poner la u, ya que si pusieramos ge y gi, perderiamos ese sonido.
Pero que pasa si quiero seguir usando el sonido de la g y usarla con la i y la e. Sin la u, no se podría. Es indispensable poner la u antes de la e o i. Pero en ese caso,tendriamos el sonido de la g para la e y la i, pero no podriamos pronunciar la u. Qué pasa si la palabra requiere pronuciar la u también? pues es ahí cuando debemos poner la diéresis sobre la u. Por eso es obligatorio.

Espero que se haya entedido y que te sirva.


----------



## Jellby

Lo de las íes siamesas me suena a greguería.

Por cierto, que la diéresis es obligatoria, pero también lo son las mayúsculas y las tildes y mucha gente no las pone...


----------



## georgiebar

Esta es una pregunta relevante? Hay una manera de escribir la dieresis en un teclado hecho para el idioma ingles? Alguien sabe como se hace?


----------



## aleCcowaN

georgiebar said:


> Esta es una pregunta relevante? Hay una manera de escribir la dieresis en un teclado hecho para el idioma ingles? Alguien sabe como se hace?


Tenés instrucciones aquí.


----------



## mariente

georgiebar said:


> Esta es una pregunta relevante? Hay una manera de escribir la dieresis en un teclado hecho para el idioma ingles? Alguien sabe como se hace?


ALT 129


----------

